# briggs and stratton 6.5 hp engine priming



## rmoore0007 (May 10, 2008)

I have a model 121602-0269-E1 briggs engine. I replaced primer bulb. Engine runs if you use starter fluid to start it. The primer not working, it does not show fuel when primed. I sprayed carb cleaner in the hole on the carb that matches the hole on the primer base, and it sprays out on another hole on the carb. The gasket does not seem to be torn between the carb and the air filter primer base. The hole on the primer base is not sropped up. The tube breather hose was split and i tape it. Do you think I should try a new gasket and a new breather hose?


----------



## brentmorl (Apr 24, 2012)

i would and check fuel lines and filter


----------



## rmoore0007 (May 10, 2008)

The fuel lines are clear and the air filter is new. The mower runs. The trouble is it is not priming. To start the engine starting fluid or a small amount of gas must be used to start the engine. The mower runs.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

The priming system on this engine works by blowing gas fumes into the carb and air filter. The actual problem is likely a lean running situation. Start and run the unit for a few minutes then shut it off. Immediately remove the spark plug and look at the curved electrode. If it is a powdery grey or white color the engine is running lean. Remove the main jet and carb bowl (the main jet is the bolt that holds the bowl in place) Clean the bowl and jet as much as you can, soaking in carb cleaner or Berryman's B-12 Chemtool then using carb spray to blast out jet.
This should solve your problem


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

2and4StrokeTech said:


> The priming system on this engine works by blowing gas fumes into the carb and air filter. The actual problem is likely a lean running situation. Start and run the unit for a few minutes then shut it off. Immediately remove the spark plug and look at the curved electrode. If it is a powdery grey or white color the engine is running lean. Remove the main jet and carb bowl (the main jet is the bolt that holds the bowl in place) Clean the bowl and jet as much as you can, soaking in carb cleaner or Berryman's B-12 Chemtool then using carb spray to blast out jet.
> This should solve your problem


Not completely accurate. When the primer button is depressed it pushes air into the float bowl chamber (this passage is also the float bowl vent) and increases the pressure on top of the gas in the carb which in turn causes fuel to be pushed out the main nozzle.

If it runs but wont prime there could be 2 things going on; 1) the gasket between the carb and air box is bad or the the plastic base of the air box is warped. 2) and this is the most likely cause, the inlet needle seat has swollen from corn gas (IE E10) and has pushed the float to a lean position. If the float is more than 1/8" raised from level when held upside down the only fix is a new seat since the plastic float doesn't have a bendable tang. I would recommend a card kit, just cleaning in this type of situation wont solve your issue.


----------



## rmoore0007 (May 10, 2008)

I replaced the air cleaner to carburetor gasket. That fixed it and is now priming. Thanks everyone.


----------

